# Rocker Plate



## Venod (24 Mar 2018)

I have just built a Rocker Plate for use with the Turbo, it gives a more realistic feel to riding indoors.
Does any body else use one ? there are various designs out there mostly home made, a few are available for purchase, there is a FaceBook group.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/415329188897706/

This is mine.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Mar 2018)

Surely that's where rollers come in? I obviously mean balance and movement as I know you can't lean on the rollers (or not for long anyway )

Just one thing I might change at first glance is to sit the bearings next to each other in pairs at either end of the shaft. Can't see the point of placing that much bending force on the shaft unnecessarily.


----------



## Venod (24 Mar 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Surely that's where rollers come in?



Yes rollers are good for balance and movement, but you can't program them like the trainer to simulate real life riding. (unless you have some of the expensive ones)



I like Skol said:


> Just one thing I might change at first glance is to sit the bearings next to each other in pairs at either end of the shaft. Can't see the point of placing that much bending force on the shaft unnecessarily.



The inner bearings are placed there (in line with the trainer feet) to give support to the platform, the shaft is 20mm, I would be surprised if I bent it.


----------



## Marchaugh (24 Dec 2018)

I was thinking of making one just like that for my tacx neo. How did you hold the inner tubes in place? Or did you not need to?
What are the holes for? I'm guessing that 4 are for the neo feet and the other two for the inner tube valves.
How did you secure your neo in place? Did the holes do the job?


----------



## CXRAndy (25 Dec 2018)

Marchaugh said:


> How did you secure your neo in place? Did the holes do the job?



You could make semi circle out of 10mm ply. screw them in place where the round feet sit. That's what im going to do


----------



## Venod (25 Dec 2018)

The holes for the feet were OK but the only hole saw I had was bigger than the Neo feet, and you could move it slightly in the holes, I have since added some aluminium channel that I had in the shed, this is cut so it fits between the feet, one piece at front another at rear, it is now held solid, I have heard of somebody using up turned cups screwed to the top plate to accommodate the feet.


----------



## Marchaugh (4 Jan 2019)

OK cool thanks. 
How did you hold the inner tubes in place?


----------



## Venod (4 Jan 2019)

The inner tubes are not secured at all the pressure in them is enough to hold them in position.
The hole at the center of the tubes allows for inflation and air relief during compression.


----------



## Marchaugh (4 Jan 2019)

Thanks, going to make mine tomorrow


----------



## nutsaboutbikes (14 Jan 2019)

Afnug said:


> I have just built a Rocker Plate for use with the Turbo, it gives a more realistic feel to riding indoors.
> Does any body else use one ? there are various designs out there mostly home made, a few are available for purchase, there is a FaceBook group.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/415329188897706/
> ...


Good job on the rocker plate. How do you find riding on it, does it feel more natural than being fixed in place?


----------



## Venod (14 Jan 2019)

nutsaboutbikes said:


> Good job on the rocker plate. How do you find riding on it, does it feel more natural than being fixed in place?



I have a Tacx Neo which has a slight movement built in, but the rocker plates gives a lot more, it does feel more natural and gives your bum a bit of relief, you can adjust the pressure to suite, I like a soft ride, I also fitted an old bearing under the front mount so the steering swivels.

One of the tubes has just developed an hole, I have patched it for now, it seems to have perished at the joint.

As a replacement I have ordered these, https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B074CVB7NF?ref_=pe_3187911_185740111_TE_item&pldnSite=1

I was thinking of trying balls, but I like the ease of adjustability these should provide.


----------



## CXRAndy (14 Jan 2019)

Marchaugh said:


> I was thinking of making one just like that for my tacx neo. How did you hold the inner tubes in place? Or did you not need to?
> What are the holes for? I'm guessing that 4 are for the neo feet and the other two for the inner tube valves.
> How did you secure your neo in place? Did the holes do the job?



I made these out of 10mm ply, using hole saw s
Neo is firmly held in place with opposing fixtures


----------



## Marchaugh (20 Jan 2019)

Just completed mine. I used casters as the rotation in the middle to start with until my bearings came.


----------



## Marchaugh (20 Jan 2019)

It cost me £40 to build but I had to buy a hole saw set for £6 as well


----------



## Freelanderuk (22 Jan 2019)

Marchaugh said:


> It cost me £40 to build but I had to buy a hole saw set for £6 as well



What size thickness board did you use
Cheers


----------



## CXRAndy (22 Jan 2019)

Freelanderuk said:


> What size thickness board did you use
> Cheers



18mm is the standard thickness. Its thick enough for strength/non flex but not overly bulky


----------



## Marchaugh (24 Jan 2019)

I think the board I used was between 18 -20 mm.


----------



## Jim11 (15 Jan 2021)

Venod said:


> I have just built a Rocker Plate for use with the Turbo, it gives a more realistic feel to riding indoors.
> Does any body else use one ? there are various designs out there mostly home made, a few are available for purchase, there is a FaceBook group.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/415329188897706/
> ...


Hi I'm looking and building this rocker plate I was wondering what Anti-vibration Bushes you used


----------



## Venod (15 Jan 2021)

Jim11 said:


> Hi I'm looking and building this rocker plate I was wondering what Anti-vibration Bushes you used


I don't use any anti vibration bushes, I have also got rid of the Taxc front riser block so the wheel is free to move fore/aft as I have swapped out two of the bearings for linear movement ones, combined with springs it gives a little movement when changing position from standing to sitting. There is an excellent Facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/415329188897706/?ref=share some fantastic info here for various designs.


----------

